# The Canadian Accent



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 26, 2009)

Probably one of my stupider threads but here goes:

So how does a Canadian accent sound like?
I have heard maybe one or two recordings of English spoken with _Canadian accent_, one really QuÃ©bÃ©cois and the other I long ago remember hearing from those Mounties from one episode of 'That 70's Show' wear the guystravel to Canada to get some beer cheaper.

So my question is what does the Canadian accent sound like natively? I meaning as in those who speak English? Is it any different from the Standard American accent? Any recordings you're willing to provide me are definitely wanted.  

Thanks, 

Adelio


----------



## Shatter (Mar 26, 2009)

As far as I can tell, it sounds American, but throwing in bizarre made-up words such as "Aboot".


----------



## BlackWolfe (Mar 26, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> So my question is what does the Canadian accent sound like natively? I meaning as in those who speak English? Is it any different from the Standard American accent? Any recordings you're willing to provide me are definitely wanted.



It sounds like Michael J. Fox, who is one of many Canadian actors to move to America to start acting.  Sort of a northern midwest-y accent.

Funnily enough, that means *I* sound Canadian despite having never been there.


----------



## Get-dancing (Mar 26, 2009)

Americans twang their words, Canadians don't. Canadians stetch their "O's" and "A's", Americans don't.


----------



## Taekel (Mar 26, 2009)

Ah yes, I loooove (see?) to stretch my words. And, I live in Canada! 
Other than what's already been said, I think we talk prettymuch like an American.
:3


----------



## Kanin (Mar 26, 2009)

It depend on what area in Canada they are from.


----------



## Kaiit (Mar 26, 2009)

I honestly couldn't tell the difference between American and Canadian accents when I was in Canada... except ONE person who stuck "eh?" on the end of every sentance... But I never heard anyone talk in the stereotypical accent o.o


----------



## lilEmber (Mar 26, 2009)

Shatter said:


> As far as I can tell, it sounds American, but throwing in bizarre made-up words such as "Aboot".


I love how you call it American. we sound a little more like a English-American mix.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 26, 2009)

Lord Kanin said:


> It depend on what area in Canada they are from.



I figured as much. I wanted to ask this specific point but I wasn't sure if that was a good question or not. What do the _regional dialects sound like and  how do they vary then?



NewfDraggie said:



			I love how you call it American. we sound a little more like a English-American mix.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that one guy from that show sound like such. 
Actually, I described it to one friend as sounding a like a normal accent with a lightly musical, or Gaelic quality to it, based off that one guy I heard.
Oh, and he said the stereotypical "eh?" at the end of each sentence, eh? _


----------



## Kanin (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't call it american, just because there are so many different accents.


----------



## Tryp (Mar 26, 2009)

The stereotypical Canadian accent (think Bob and Doug Mackenzie) doesn't really exist.  
I've never heard anyone say "aboot", but I have heard "aboat".

As Get-dancing said, we have something called the "Canadian low back vowel merger" (yes, that's a real term).  Canadian English used to be the only English in the world where people pronounced pairs of words like caught and cot, route and root, chock and chalk, not and naught, and taught and tot the same way.  Americans in some of the northern states are staring to adopt this pronunciation as well.

Read Chapter 4 of "How to be a Canadian" by Will and Ian Ferguson for more information, you hoser!


----------



## Cotoncandie (Mar 26, 2009)

The canadian accent according to Russell Peters. Sad... but true XD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJXedRX-0Ro

I can't really say much more... I'm french-canadian with a strange accent in both french and english.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Mar 26, 2009)

I would rather put both the American and Canadian accents in one group (North American accent), because they don't sound that different and how both sides pronounce words is extremely similar.


----------



## Carenath (Mar 26, 2009)

I quite like the Canadian accent, though I have only been to one part of Canada so far.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 26, 2009)

Carenath said:


> I quite like the Canadian accent, though I have only been to one part of Canada so far.



Oh? And where would that be?


----------



## Aurali (Mar 26, 2009)

I think Canada is too stretched out to have one accent.. I'm sure that Newf sounds completely different then wolf-bone. and they both sound different from someone from BC or Quebec.
And people say an American can't know geography.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 26, 2009)

There difference in accent everywere(though minime), each city (mostly different word, but still) 
I am canadian, but living in quebec, my main language is cad-french, and just to compare, our accent in my city is way different then in other city + we got many word other doesn't even know what it mean x3


----------



## Rehka (Mar 26, 2009)

About "aboot", its not so much that we pronounce it "aboot" its more that we underpronounce the 'u' sound (to me, americans say 'abowt' perhaps over pronouncing the 'u' sound, atleast to my ear)

But yeah there are definitely regional dialects, those in the Maritime provinces definitely speak with a different accent then we in the west...


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 26, 2009)

Maritime provinces? As in towards the east, ya mean?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't know anything about Canadian accents, but I sure wish I had a British accent.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 26, 2009)

Heh - depends on where you're from in Canada.  But also depends where you're going.  When I lived in Texas for a while, they thought I had an accent, 'cause compared to the west-Texas drawl, I did.  If you're a Canadian from Ontario, Manitoba, Saskatchewan, Alberta or BC and went to the northern US states, you sound pretty much the same (except for the New York area were they have a thick accent).

Any French Canadians (mostly in Quebec and surrounding regions) have a distinctive French-Canadian accent, and in the eastern Atlantic provinces, there's another very distinct accent largely borne of the strong Irish and Scottish ancestry there.

But what the accent is will always depend on your concept of "normal".  If you live in West Texas and speak with a massive southern drawl, then any Canadian accent will sound pretty alien, heh.


----------



## Rehka (Mar 26, 2009)

The Maritimes are the most eastern provinces, the provinces bordering against the Atlantic Ocean... At least that's how I understand it to be (though I've heard, though Newfoundland is on the Atlantic, they don't consider themselves part of the Maritimes... Perhaps someone from that area can clarify? I've only been as far east as Winnipeg  )


----------



## Carenath (Mar 26, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> Oh? And where would that be?


Montreal


----------



## Sam (Mar 26, 2009)

Ark said:


> I don't know anything about Canadian accents, but I sure wish I had a British accent.



Play xcawkx live. Play with a bunch British people online. Do it over the summer and your friends will notice you talk different.


----------



## Tryp (Mar 26, 2009)

Rehka said:


> The Maritimes are the most eastern provinces, the provinces bordering against the Atlantic Ocean... At least that's how I understand it to be (though I've heard, though Newfoundland is on the Atlantic, they don't consider themselves part of the Maritimes... Perhaps someone from that area can clarify? I've only been as far east as Winnipeg  )


Newfies like to feel special, so they say they're not part of the Maritimes.  I suppose by definition they're not, because they're half an hour ahead of Atlantic time.


----------



## Cotoncandie (Mar 26, 2009)

Rehka said:


> The Maritimes are the most eastern provinces, the provinces bordering against the Atlantic Ocean... At least that's how I understand it to be (though I've heard, though Newfoundland is on the Atlantic, they don't consider themselves part of the Maritimes... Perhaps someone from that area can clarify? I've only been as far east as Winnipeg  )



Only three provinces make up the maritimes: New Brunswick, Prince Edward Island and, of course, Nova Scotia.


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 27, 2009)

I know people say they can never hear their own accent, but it always feels weird when people on vent tell me to talk more so they can hear the "Cute Canadian Accent". I mean I'm from Ontario, folks on TV from US stations sound like they have no accent to me. 

I can pick out New Jersey/Philly/Albany area accent out only because for some reason I know so many people around there, it still sounds pretty subtle to me.


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 27, 2009)

According to a guy I work with who's studying in Ontario from Pensylvania, Canadians run through their vowels when they speak.  It's not as pronounced, aparantly.  It's not like we only use consonants, but the sounds of the vowels are lessened.

For example, in Sarnia ontario the older folks will say 'clamity corners' instead of calamity corners.   There's also 'ignert', instead of 'ignorant', and so on.  

It's pretty subtle, but it's there  *S*


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 27, 2009)

People make fun of my "Sorry" a lot -- Sew-ry, instead of Sarry, but... that's how you say it here!


----------



## Runefox (Mar 27, 2009)

> Newfies like to feel special, so they say they're not part of the Maritimes.



I'm not entirely certain, but I believe that because we're up closer to the Labrador Strait,  that brings us away from the Maritimes. Wikipedia says it's because the Gulf of St. Lawrence separates us from the maritime provinces.

That's... Hardly wanting to feel special. It's _geography_.

Anyway, accents very much differ based on where you go. It's different between here (St. John's, NL) and Charlottetown, PEI, between there and Halifax, NS, ad nauseum until we get to BC and the Territories. Hell, in some provinces, there's a wide variety of accents, and case in point, even on the Eastern coast of Newfoundland, there are probably three or four distinct ones ("townies" and "baymen" are the major ones where there are accents, and some people will say that within different parts of the city, you'll hear different accents).

So yeah, from what I've read/heard, the whole "stereotypical" Canadian accent has its roots mostly in the West, though I've been told that there are those on the Western coast of Newfoundland that say "aboot". Mostly, I'd say, it's an amalgamation of many different accents throughout all of Canada. And honestly? To call it a Canadian accent is like calling a deep Southern accent an American accent.



> Sew-ry, instead of Sarry


XD "Sarry" isn't the "proper" pronunciation though. That would be a pretty good example of an accent in motion. X3 It's kind of funny, that's how some people pronounce it here, too; "Sarry", "Tamarrow/Tamarrah", "Tim Harton's" (though usually just Tim's)... I used to be really bad for that when I was young, until I started to disassociate myself from the accent.


----------



## lowlow64 (Mar 27, 2009)

I apparently sound very Canadian. I can't tell at all, but everybody I show my youtube vids to say you can totally tell I'm Canadian.

For some examples: 

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=PiMpiN92432&view=videos


----------



## Zanzer (Mar 27, 2009)

What so great about a english accent o.o it isn't that awesome.


----------



## Runefox (Mar 27, 2009)

Zanzer said:


> What so great about a english accent o.o it isn't that awesome.



Well, I think there's a certain mystique about the fact that it isn't really an accent when you realize that the British developed the language to begin with. Then it dawns on you that _you're_ the one with the funny accent.

And then you realize there are _multiple_ English accents.

Unless you're talking about accents in general. In that case, I don't know, honestly. I guess maybe it's cool to hear the language from a different direction?


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 27, 2009)

How do Canadian's say arse/ass?


----------



## Rehka (Mar 27, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I'm not entirely certain, but I believe that because we're up closer to the Labrador Strait,  that brings us away from the Maritimes. Wikipedia says it's because the Gulf of St. Lawrence separates us from the maritime provinces.



Ahhh I see thanks 




> So yeah, from what I've read/heard, the whole "stereotypical" Canadian accent has its roots mostly in the West, though I've been told that there are those on the Western coast of Newfoundland that say "aboot". Mostly, I'd say, it's an amalgamation of many different accents throughout all of Canada. And honestly? To call it a Canadian accent is like calling a deep Southern accent an American accent.


I always thought the stereotypical Canadian accent was the Newfoundlandish accent  but then I can't hear my own accent so I could be wrong, eh? Lol


----------



## greg-the-fox (Mar 27, 2009)

I've visited southeast Canada several times (New Brunswick, Prince Edward Island, Nova Scotia) and with the vast majority of people I notice no accent, but with older people, people from Quebec and specifically men they use a lot of Canadian slang and stretch the o sound when they talk. I haven't been there in years so I really can't say but that's just what I remember.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 27, 2009)

Sunny_Otter said:


> People make fun of my "Sorry" a lot -- Sew-ry, instead of Sarry, but... that's how you say it here!



And Toronto will forever be Tarahnna. *sings old Kings tune*


We don't all sound like Lord Black of Cross Harbour.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 27, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> How do Canadian's say arse/ass?



Ass... unless you're trying to be more polite, then arse, or butt, or whatever other cute pet name for it. 

Here, this might help:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXtVrDPhHBg


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't think it's really much of a regional thing. From B.C., all the way through Ontario people sound more or less the same. Then French Canadians have an accent that is distinct from "standard" French. Quebecois also tend to use more slang then the French. Only in Atlantic Canada have I really noticed an accent distict from other Anglophones.


>Is it just me or do people from Southern Ontario sound a little...different? I can't really put my finger on what it is... Or maybe I'm just imagining things.


----------



## Kaiit (Mar 27, 2009)

Ark said:


> I don't know anything about Canadian accents, but I sure wish I had a British accent.



My having a somewhat "Queen's English" accent drew a rather large amount of attention to me whilst I was in Canada. I was forever having people announce "You're from London, England?!" followed by various comments about Big Brother and Simon Cowell.

Though I'm not complaining at all, I did get treated like the queen herself during my stay there purely because of my accent. And dear me, did the teller's face ever light up when I gave her "REAL English money!"

Canadians make me giggle ^.^!


----------



## ExTo (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh God, first post in forever. Stingray is back for a little response =D



Easog said:


> Quebecois also tend to use more slang then the French.



Well I wouldn't necessarilly say we use *more* slang, it's just of a different sort - understanding a French person who uses French slang like Verlan is about as impossible as comprehending what a QuÃ©bÃ©cois using local slang, like Joual. I would say the use of slang is _perhaps_ more widespread in all levels of the QuÃ©bÃ©cois society than the French one (being that France has more different slangs than Quebec, the French might, arguably, use International French more often when speaking among themselves... on the other hand, we in Quebec use slang to communicate with each other regardless of our region of origin since there's really only one basic slang everyone understands, which is joual). Still, the French slangs are about as cryptic and unique as QuÃ©bÃ©cois slangs.

We use International French when dealing with foreigners, however, so even if it might be true we use more slang in everday life, outsiders can't really notice that unless they're trying to listen in public areas.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 27, 2009)

hey you!! yeah you!! post here more.. DO IT.


----------



## ExTo (Mar 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> hey you!! yeah you!! post here more.. DO IT.



Okay, here goes.

This is an additional post.

Job done





















Silliness aside, I'm afraid I'm lacking time too much to come on the forums anymore, except in those rare instances when someone links me to them for a reason or another and I feel like replying to the one thread I'm getting linked to. 

That's what happened here, actually! ^^


----------



## Aurali (Mar 27, 2009)

but I actually miss you o.o;


----------



## Runefox (Mar 27, 2009)

> I always thought the stereotypical Canadian accent was the Newfoundlandish accent  but then I can't hear my own accent so I could be wrong, eh? Lol


Well, I always thought of the stereotypical Canadian accent to sound much closer to the accents heard in Fargo. The Newfoundland accent (and Nova Scotian accent, which is similar) sounds completely different from the stereotypical Canadian accent. I'd pull up a few examples of both, but I can't be bothered. Youtube is a good resource if you're interested.


----------



## ExTo (Mar 27, 2009)

Eli said:


> but I actually miss you o.o;



I think you're exaggerating, but I find it sweet of you to say this <=)


----------



## Tryp (Mar 28, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> And Toronto will forever be Tarahnna. *sings old Kings tune*
> 
> 
> We don't all sound like Lord Black of Cross Harbour.


Only people from Tarahnna say "Tarahnna", along with "Peterburrah".

Lord Black should have won the "Worst Canadian" vote.  I'm glad he renounced his citizenship.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 28, 2009)

Tryp said:


> Only people from Tarahnna say "Tarahnna", along with "Peterburrah".



Nah, its pretty much a GNA, GTA, GKA thing.  Its not just the urbanites in TO that do this.



> Lord Black should have won the "Worst Canadian" vote.  I'm glad he renounced his citizenship.



Love him or hate him (a little of both for me) that man can bend the Queens English.


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 28, 2009)

Irreverent said:


> Nah, its pretty much a GNA, GTA, GKA thing.  Its not just the urbanites in TO that do this.



It's "Tranna" darnit, TRANNA. It's also "Mun Tree Awl".

Growing up, my dad used to get so mad at us if we didn't pronounce it Tor On To, so my brother still pronounces it all slow and people think he's insane.

Thaaht stowre is aaht Baiy aahnd Bloohr.


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Mar 28, 2009)

What are people talking aboot in this thread, eh?


----------



## Xaerun (Mar 29, 2009)

I don't understand a word you just typed. Try writing in Australian, it's the only language I understand. In Australia.

But seriously? I think that Canadian accents have the third best accent in the world (Second best is the British accent... maybe tied with the Northern Irish accent. *chuckles*) and I can't wait to meet a family friend in a week that's Canadian (with the "eh?"'s) and/or Easog. Heh.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 29, 2009)

Sunny_Otter said:


> It's "Tranna" darnit, TRANNA. It's also "Mun Tree Awl".



Yep, it is.  I was poking fun at this song.  Probably the best example of the GTA Tranna accent.  Turn it up to 11!



> Thaaht stowre is aaht Baiy aahnd Bloohr.



I bought my first stereo there.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 30, 2009)

DJ-Fragon said:


> What are people talking aboot in this thread, eh?


Don't worry. I'm a little lost myself... :-\



Xaerun said:


> I don't understand a word you just typed. Try writing in Australian, it's the only language I understand. In Australia.
> 
> But seriously? I think that Canadian accents have the third best accent in the world (Second best is the British accent... maybe tied with the Northern Irish accent. *chuckles*) and I can't wait to meet a family friend in a week that's Canadian (with the "eh?"'s) and/or Easog. Heh.



Now, if only I *knew* what it completely sounded like in all its range.



Irreverent said:


> Yep, it is.  I was poking fun at this song.  Probably the best example of the GTA Tranna accent.  Turn it up to 11!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my first stereo there.



I can only partially understand him. 

It's like listening to someone singing in a Bayou accent. Your left saying, "What?"


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 30, 2009)

Eep! I've been neglecting my thread! Bad otter! >.<



Sunny_Otter said:


> It's "Tranna" darnit, TRANNA. It's also "Mun Tree Awl".
> 
> Growing up, my dad used to get so mad at us if we didn't pronounce it Tor On To, so my brother still pronounces it all slow and people think he's insane.
> 
> Thaaht stowre is aaht Baiy aahnd Bloohr.



So what store...? I'm having trouble figuring it out. X.X



Irreverent said:


> Nah, its pretty much a GNA, GTA, GKA thing.  Its not just the urbanites in TO that do this.





Runefox said:


> Well, I always thought of the stereotypical Canadian accent to sound much closer to the accents heard in Fargo. The Newfoundland accent (and Nova Scotian accent, which is similar) sounds completely different from the stereotypical Canadian accent. I'd pull up a few examples of both, but I can't be bothered. Youtube is a good resource if you're interested.



So would it safe to assume that the more pronounced accents are more in Central and Western Canada, rather than in the east since they appear to sound the same, like Easog had said?


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 30, 2009)

Easog said:


> I don't think it's really much of a regional thing. From B.C., all the way through Ontario people sound more or less the same. Then French Canadians have an accent that is distinct from "standard" French. Quebecois also tend to use more slang then the French. Only in Atlantic Canada have I really noticed an accent distict from other Anglophones.
> 
> 
> >Is it just me or do people from Southern Ontario sound a little...different? I can't really put my finger on what it is... Or maybe I'm just imagining things.



I think I already replied. It's on my second consecutive reply.

Judging from what you and everyone else have said, the accent's more common westwards.



ToeClaws said:


> Ass... unless you're trying to be more polite, then arse, or butt, or whatever other cute pet name for it.
> 
> Here, this might help:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXtVrDPhHBg



Whoa! Hold on!

What the Hell did I just hear?
Zed? (Am I spelling that right?)
Not Zee? You say it Zed?

Uh.. Wow...

Funny until I heard that, then I ignored the rest in bewilderment. o.o



lowlow64 said:


> I apparently sound very Canadian. I can't tell at all, but everybody I show my youtube vids to say you can totally tell I'm Canadian.
> 
> For some examples:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=PiMpiN92432&view=videos



Oh, God. You *do* sound very much American but there's something subtle in your accent that makes it hard to distinguish. Granted I can tell it's different, but I can't place my paw on it...

Also, your voice ain't as nasally as some American voices here.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 30, 2009)

Runefox said:


> So yeah, from what I've read/heard, the whole "stereotypical" Canadian accent has its roots mostly in the West, though I've been told that there are those on the Western coast of Newfoundland that say "aboot". Mostly, I'd say, it's an amalgamation of many different accents throughout all of Canada. And honestly? *To call it a Canadian accent is like calling a deep Southern accent an American accent.*



Wow. I'm going into culture shock here. I don't know what to feel about you saying that.

However, I don't feel that's the best comparison. Either that's going over my head, or you need to better explain that part to me. :-\



> XD "Sarry" isn't the "proper" pronunciation though. That would be a pretty good example of an accent in motion. X3 It's kind of funny, that's how some people pronounce it here, too; "Sarry", "Tamarrow/Tamarrah", "Tim Harton's" (though usually just Tim's)... I used to be really bad for that when I was young, until I started to disassociate myself from the accent.



I definitely need to find a recording of this to know what you're talking about! Tamarrah then. :3



CAThulu said:


> According to a guy I work with who's studying in Ontario from Pensylvania, Canadians run through their vowels when they speak.  It's not as pronounced, aparantly.  It's not like we only use consonants, but the sounds of the vowels are lessened.
> 
> For example, in Sarnia ontario the older folks will say 'clamity corners' instead of calamity corners.   There's also 'ignert', instead of 'ignorant', and so on.
> 
> It's pretty subtle, but it's there  *S*



Vowel gradation? Is that like a phenomenon of fast or rushed speech? I tend to do that quite a lot when I'm speaking quickly and my tongue is on a roll.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 30, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> I can only partially understand him.



Go listen to the full song again.....here's the cheat sheet:
_
Hey Judy, get Trudy
You said to call you up if I was feeling moody
Hey little Donna, still wanna?
You said to ring you up if I was in Toronto
I have lots of friends that I can ding at any time
Can mobilize some laughs with just one call
Like a bunch of lunatics we'll act till way past dawn
Sure we'll be rockin' till our strength is gone
Yeah This Beat Goes On
Hey ladies! You crazies,
Me and Zero request you in the Mercedes
And then we'll ride so zoomy inside
The sky's the limit this time I'm Switchin' to Glide
I don't give a hoot about what people have to say
I'm laughin' as I'm analyzed
Lunatics Anonymous that's where I belong
Sure cause I am one till my strength is gone
Yeah This Beat Goes On
I have lots of friends that I can ding at any time
Can mobilize some laughs with just one call
Like a bunch of lunatics we'll act till way past dawn
Sure we'll be rockin' till our strength is gone
Yeah This Beat Goes On....

Nothing matters but the weekend
From a Tuesday point of view
Like a kettle in the kitchen
I feel the steam begin to brew
Switchin' to Glide
Energy can be directed
I'm turning it up I'm turning it down
Even love can be affected
Harmony's the sweetest sound
Switching to Glide..Balancing in my head..inside of me...
taking the glide path instead.
Everybody gets the no-no
Hear it ringing in they ears
Lots of ways that you can go! GO!
Look around the "NO" disappears
_

Now to be fair, they are playing with the Tranna accent on purpose, sort of poking fun at it for the song.  But it is a pretty Prototypical greater Toronto Area accent.  You'll find it from Niagara all the way to Kingston and North to Orrillia.  Outside that triangle, you start to pick up more of the French Canadian sound, particularly north of the French river or along the Ontario/Quebec boarder.



Adelio Altomar said:


> Whoa! Hold on!
> 
> What the Hell did I just hear?
> Zed? (Am I spelling that right?)
> Not Zee? You say it Zed?



Yep.  Its Zed, not Zee!  Particualy when you pronounce the letter by itself.  Its the letter Zed, not zee, and black and white striped donkeys are called "Zebbras."  But its still "Zee-Zee Top."  Confused?  It gets easier after your second bottle of Canadian Club rye whiskey. 



Adelio Altomar said:


> Vowel gradation? Is that like a phenomenon of fast or rushed speech? I tend to do that quite a lot when I'm speaking quickly and my tongue is on a roll.



Not so much rushed or fast....just the emphasis is placed on the vowels in the first and final syllables, and lessened on the middle syllables.  And a, o and e get flattened to "aww".  Thus TOR-RON-TOE becomes Tranna and MONT-re-AL becomes MONriawl. Or MORE-awl in Quebec.

Laird tunderin geezzus bai, t'aint 'at 'ard. :razz:


----------



## Sunny_Otter (Mar 30, 2009)

Our milk comes in bags, too.


----------



## ExTo (Mar 30, 2009)

Sunny_Otter said:


> Our milk comes in bags, too.



Yummy, bagged milk.

The bag's the best part


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 30, 2009)

Adelio Altomar said:


> So what store...? I'm having trouble figuring it out. X.X



Oh and......that store is at the corner of Bay and Bloor.  Bay-Bloor Radio is a world famous HiFi/stereo/electronics store.



ExTo said:


> Yummy, bagged milk.
> 
> The bag's the best part



They allow coloured margarine in La Belle Provence yet?


----------



## Cotoncandie (Mar 30, 2009)

Easog said:


> I don't think it's really much of a regional thing. From B.C., all the way through Ontario people sound more or less the same. Then French Canadians have an accent that is distinct from "standard" French. Quebecois also tend to use more slang then the French. Only in Atlantic Canada have I really noticed an accent distict from other Anglophones.
> 
> 
> >Is it just me or do people from Southern Ontario sound a little...different? I can't really put my finger on what it is... Or maybe I'm just imagining things.



Yup, southern ontario is... special XD

Atlantic doesn't just differ with Anglophones. The francophones there sound nothing like other franco-people in other provinces, the way they speak is known as Chiac, most noticeable in Southern New Brunswick, but present all around the province. (I should know, I get looked at like I'm retarded when I speak). We're just a bunch of rejects down there, really


----------

